# Welcher dieser Winterschuhe ist zu empfehlen?



## bikalex (15. Januar 2018)

Hallo!

Da ich auch auch im Winter ab und zu mal mit dem Bike fahre, mir aber trotz Thermosocken in meinen MTB Schuhen kalt ist, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen in ordentliche Winterschuhe zu investieren.
Ich habe vollgende gefunden die ich interessant finden würde:
1) Shimano SH MW7
2) Mavic SL Pro Thermo
3) Nothwave Raptor Arctic GTX
4) Specialized Defroster

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit diesen Schuhen bzw könnt ihr empfehlen?
Zusätzlich würde ich mir Only Hot Fußwärmer besorgen wenns richtig kalt wird.

MFG Alex


----------



## toschi (15. Januar 2018)

http://enduro-mtb.com/die-besten-mtb-winterschuhe-im-test/
Wir haben hier kein Winter mehr, und wenn doch fahr ich mit Flats und Winterstiefeln oder mit dem SH-MT90


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmitr3 (15. Januar 2018)

Schuhe sollten primär erstmal passen und gut sitzen. Von daher würde ich die Auswahl danach treffen bzw. reduzieren nach Anprobe. Das ist doch sonst ein Schuß ins Blaue.


----------



## bikalex (15. Januar 2018)

Das mit der Anprobe ist mir schon klar, macht man ja bei normalen Schuhen auch so, allerdings gibt es in meiner Nähe keinen Shop der einen dieser Schuhe vertreibt, somit muss ich übers Internet bestellen (am besten in einen Shop wo ich nicht extra für den Rückversand zahlen muss da ich aus Österreich bin) .


----------



## DirtWizard (15. Januar 2018)

Ich hab diese:

Scott MTB Heater Gore-Tex




 

Bin super zufrieden. Hab noch ein paar billige überschuhe drüber damit die Schuhe selbst nicht so eingesaut werden. (VAUDE Unisex Überschuh Bike Gaiter)


----------



## Reinki (15. Januar 2018)

Ich habe den Specialized Defroster und bin soweit ganz zufrieden, leider ist der Schaft sehr steif und drück hin und wieder.


----------



## bikalex (15. Januar 2018)

Wie bist du mit den Grip des Defroster zufrieden?


----------



## Reinki (15. Januar 2018)

Der ist soweit in Ordnung, für mich aber meistens sekundär, da ich selten laufen muss.


----------



## bikalex (16. Januar 2018)

Hat wer mit dem Northwave Erfahrung?


----------



## platt_ziege (16. Januar 2018)

bikalex schrieb:


> Hat wer mit dem Northwave Erfahrung?


ich hab mich auch wochenlang mit winterstiefeln beschäftigt und mir dann vor kurzem den celsius artic gtx gekauft. eigentlich hatte ich mit dem extreme xcm gtx geliebäugelt (wenn dann schon einmal richtig investiert), aber bei 100€ für den celsius gab es zumindest keinen vernünftigen grund mehr, mehr als das doppelte auszugeben.
ich hab noch 2 weitere northwave schuhe und die qualität ist bisher absolut einwandfrei und vor allem stimmen die grössenangaben bei denen mit der realität überein, sprci us12/46 ist bei denen auch 46 (hab sie aber sockentechnisch lieber ne nr grösser genommen).
der celsius ist ebenso sehr wertig und mit so einem "teddy" fleece isoliert. ich bin mir nicht sicher wie gross da die kältedämmung funktioniert, denn leider konnte ich sie erkältungsbedingt bisher nicht testen.
da ich aber an den fußen im winter und eingeklickt immer recht empfindlich war, hatte ich mich auch schon mit pads&co beschäftigt, da bekommste ja für 25-30€ nen 40er pack was es mir wert wäre bevor ich mit kalten füssen den spass verliere. wie es der zufall so will, hab ich aber grad vor ein paar tagen passend dazu so nen them-ic set (sogar die hightec version mit bluetooth) für 55€ geschossen. ich denke mit der kombi kann es auch ruhig wieder -20 werden ;-)

neben den northwave (auch den raptor) hatte ich noch die defroster in die engere auswahl genommen.
über den shimano hatte ich zu viel gemischtes gelesen, mavic war mir gemessen an dem was ich in erfahrung bringen konnte zu teuer, plus wieder die grössenabweichung von gleich 2 nummern.

ich glaube für die schnelle kalte fuß fraktion gibt es keine nur schuh lösung, ausser diese klobigen und aberwitzig teuren dingenskirchens stiefel für arktische raddurchquerungen.
ich würde nach nem günstigen ausschau halten und dazu dann die einweg pads oder so elektrische einlagen dazu.
wie gesagt, ob man jetzt die z.b. die schimano die es ja regelmässig für um die 120€ nimmt, oder die nw extreme für 100€ mehr kauft, ich hätte in beiden wohl kalte füße nur in den nw 10 minuten später ;-)
auf der anderen seite kann ich celsius jetzt auch noch in der nassen übergangszeit tragen, da mit gtx ja wasserdicht und man spart sich die überzieher, sowohl die neopren als auch die normalen.

dies nur mal meine 2 groschen zu dem thema, was mich irgendwann auch schon wieder genervt und gestresst hat, aber jetzt hab ich ja hoffentlich eine nahezu perfekte lösung für alle kalten und regnerischen tage gefunden und das zum mega schnapper preis ;-)


----------



## MTBpleasure (16. Januar 2018)

Ich habe den Shimano SH MW7 und nutze ihn als SPD Schuh.
Das gute an ihm ist. Er ist wasserdicht, das schlechte. Er könnte wärmer sein wobei ich ihn ein oder zwei Nummern größer hätte nehmen können. Trage dazu Thermosocken von E&S und alles ist ein bisschen eng. Bei der Anprobe hatte ich normale Socken an. Mein Fehler ich weiß. Kommende Saison wird ein anderer gekauft aber gleich größer. Diese Saison nicht mehr. Ist bald vorbei der Winter so hoffe ich. 

Edit: Bei +Graden wärmt er gerade so, bei minus Graden k*** er ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Januar 2018)

Das ist auch meine Erfahrung mit den Shimanos, eins zwei Nummern größer wären besser gewesen. So könnte man noch eine isolierende Zwischensohle einlegen, denn gefühlt kommt die Kälte durch die Sohle.
Wobei es dann aber in 44/45 eng an den Kurbelarmen werden könnte. Mit meinen reichlich 43 schleift es schon leicht am Arm.
Ich habe mir jetzt halbhohe, wasserdichte Wanderschuhe von Salomon gekauft. Die trage ich dann mit dicken Schistrümpfen und bei Bedarf mit Gamaschen von Deuter auf Flatpedalen.
Wird dieses WE im Harz bei einem Night-Ride getestet....
Mal sehen ob es funzt?


----------



## decay (18. Januar 2018)

Hier kommt der MW5 ganz gut weg, vielleicht muss es gar nicht der MW7 sein.

https://nsmb.com/articles/shimano-mw5-winter-shoes-reviewed/


----------



## bikalex (19. Januar 2018)

Spät aber doch melde ich mich zurück, sorry.
Zur Zeit schwanke ich eher zwischen den NW Raptor Arctic GTX und den den Mavic SL Pro Thermo, wobei dieser nicht ganz an den Kälteschutz des NW rankommt laut Berichten.


----------



## discordius (19. Januar 2018)

Meine Erfahrung zu den Shimano MW7: Als reiner Winterschuhe bei Frost bei längeren Touren nur bedingt geeignet. Da es hier diesen Winter aber quasi keinen Frost gab, sind die MW7 für mich kein Fehlkauf sondern halten die Füße bei Regen perfekt trocken und sind auch bei 7°C noch nicht zu warm.
Wie ich gestern dank Friederike testen musste, kann man in den Shimanos sogar ein paar Kilometer beschwerdefrei schieben.


----------



## bikalex (19. Januar 2018)

Also der Shimano kommt bei mir eher nicht mehr Frage, da es bei uns schon noch oft frostig ist bzw ich "längere" Touren fahre.


----------



## bikalex (19. Januar 2018)

So, jetzt ist es soweit ich werde mir die NW bestellen und probieren, allerdings habe ich jetzt das Problem dass ich nicht weis welche Größe.
Meine Schuhgröße ist 43-44 je nach Hersteller, laut Größentabelle von NW wäre Gr.44 28,6cm Länge, ich habe aber ca 27cm gemessen was wiederum bedeutet dass ich laut NW Tabelle Gr.41,5 brauche!?
Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (19. Januar 2018)

wie schon erwähnt, stimmt bei nw die grössenangabe.
ich trage immer 46/us12 (nike z.b.) und die gleiche grösse haben meine nw.
die stiefel habe ich ne nummer grösser genommen, denn ohne platz kann auch nix warm werden.
ich würde also lieber die grösseren nehmen.

btw, die therm-ic sohlen sind gekommen und ich freu mir den arsch weg.
ausfahrten nach/in sibirien steht jetzt nix mehr im wege, zumindest was kalte füsse angeht.
und das beste ist, dass sie schon fleissig an zumindest ner tizen app basteln, so dass man dann mit einem dreh an der lünette die temperatur regeln kann.


----------



## MTBpleasure (20. Januar 2018)

discordius schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung zu den Shimano MW7: Als reiner Winterschuhe bei Frost bei längeren Touren nur bedingt geeignet. Da es hier diesen Winter aber quasi keinen Frost gab, sind die MW7 für mich kein Fehlkauf sondern halten die Füße bei Regen perfekt trocken und sind auch bei 7°C noch nicht zu warm.
> Wie ich gestern dank Friederike testen musste, kann man in den Shimanos sogar ein paar Kilometer beschwerdefrei schieben.



Ja wasserdicht sind die Dinger. Habe meine MW7 am Montag nach einer Tour mit viel Schmodder mit dem Dampfstrahler gereinigt und die Schuhe dabei getragen. Selbst da haben sie die Füße trocken gehalten. 

Gestern machte ich bei ca. 5-6 Grad eine 5,5 h Tour und da hielten sie den Fuß soweit auch gut warm. Nur die letzte Stunde war es etwas frisch an den Füßen.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (24. Januar 2018)

bikalex schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist es soweit ich werde mir die NW bestellen und probieren, allerdings habe ich jetzt das Problem dass ich nicht weis welche Größe.
> Meine Schuhgröße ist 43-44 je nach Hersteller, laut Größentabelle von NW wäre Gr.44 28,6cm Länge, ich habe aber ca 27cm gemessen was wiederum bedeutet dass ich laut NW Tabelle Gr.41,5 brauche!?
> Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen???



Ja, ich. Meine Füße sind ähnlich groß wie deine. Beim Messen meiner Füße fiel mir jedoch auf, dass die Länge bei unterschiedlicher Belastung des Fußes zwischen knapp über 26 cm bis knapp unter 28 cm variieren kann. 

Derzeit habe ich hier zwei Paar Schuhe herumstehen, die ich wohl zurückgeben werde. Einmal die Shimano MW7 in Größe 44. Diese passen zwar von der Länge ganz gut, sind aber etwas schmal geschnitten. Bike-Discount hat empfohlen, diese Schuhe eine Nummer größer zu bestellen.

Zum zweiten die Raptor GTX von Northwave. Der Empfehlung von Bike-Discount folgend, die "richtige" Größe (= Größe der Straßenschuhe) zu wählen, musste ich feststellen, dass diese Schuhe in Größe 43 zwar ausreichend breit, aber doch etwas zu "kurz" sind. Nun habe ich mir die Raptor GTX nochmal in der Größe 44 bestellt. Mal schauen, ob ich ich dann endlich passende Schuhe habe.


----------



## bikalex (24. Januar 2018)

So es ist soweit, habe heute die Nothwave Raptor Arctic GTX bekommen und muss sagen, mit Wintersocken passen sie perfekt!
Größe habe ich 44 genommen. Jetzt müssen sie nur noch in der Praxis zeigen was sie können.
Danke auf alle Fälle schon mal für eure tolle Hilfe!!!!


----------



## phank61 (24. Januar 2018)

Ich habe auch den Northwave Raptor allerdings für das RR gekauft. Ich meine aber die gibt es alle auch für MTB und RR mit gleichem Aufbau, nur eben die MTB mit Profil. Den Northwave habe ich in der Version genommen, in der der Schuh bis -3 Grad einsetzbar sein soll. Dann gibt es noch -8 Grad und meine der Arctic geht noch weiter runter. Hier miene Erfahrungen:

Am besten funktioniert ein oller Scott Winterschuh fürs MTB, den ich schon 20 Jahre habe. Vielleicht waren damals die Winter noch kälter?
Dazu einen hohen MTB Schuh für Alpencross von Vaude. Bei dem wirds auch mit dickeren Socken nach einiger Zeit kalt. Beim Northwave beginnt nach ca. 1 Std. die Kälte in den Schuh zu kriechen. Ich hab das Ding in 46 genommen und dazu irgendwelche saudicken, englischen Hellfiresocken, die ultrawarm halten sollen und fast nen cm dick sind. Bis +5 Grad geht das auch. Alles was kälter ist, ist nicht wirklich kuschelig. 

Letzte Woche hatte ich dann noch ein Erlebnis besonderer Art: Es war kalt aber kein Regen angesagt. Mit RR und dem Arctic losgefahren, dazu mit einer Rivello Hose, die angeblich wasserabweisend beschichtet ist. Nach 10 Minuten fing es an zu regnen und zu schneien. Straße war nass und als erstes war der Hintern vom hochspritzenden Wasser vom Hinterrad fällig. Nass. Dann lief die Brühe landsam auch mal am Bein runter. Man merkt dass bei einzelnen Tropfen, die dann die Wade runterlaufen. Am Oberschenkel war die Hose sogar halbwegs dicht aber was über das Spritzwasser von unten kam, war doch reichlich. 

Der Neoprenabschluss der Northwave ist glaub ich nicht wasserdicht. Das Ergebnis war dann, dass das Wasser von innen über das Bein und wohl auch am Schuh selber von oben in die Schuhe reinläuft. Da bleibt es auch, weil die Dinger ja GoreTex sind. 
Das war so etwa die kälteste Fahrt dieses Jahr über eineinhalb Stunden. Zuhause konnte ich das Wasser aus den Schuhen gießen.

Beim MTB hilft dann bei Nässe im Winter wirklich nur die dichte Regenhose, die über den Schuh (Neoprenteil) hinweggeht. Dann hat man eine Chance trocken zu bleiben. Das Problem ist dann aber auch oft, dass man am nächsten Anstieg anfängt zu schwitzen und dann von innen nass wird, weil selbst GoreTex den Hitzestau nicht rausbekommt.

Bin mal gespannt, wie Du mit Deinen Northwave zufrieden bist. Kannst ja mal berichten.


----------



## bikalex (24. Januar 2018)

Danke für deine Erfahrung, ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten !


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (28. Januar 2018)

Donnerstag wurden meine Northwave Raptor GTX (ohne Arctic) in Größe 44 geliefert und sie passen, wie ich es mir wünsche. Der Einstieg ist etwas schwierig, aber wenn man erst einmal im Schuh "angekommen" ist, sind die Teile extrem bequem. 

Gestern früh habe ich eine Testrunde im Flachland gedreht. 2,5 Stunden bei Temperaturen zwischen 2 und 6 Grad. An den Füßen hatte ich jeweils ein Paar Radsocken und Wandersocken, d. h. keine speziellen Thermo-Wintersocken. Die ersten 1,5 Stunden hatte ich relativ warme Füße, dann machte sich die Kälte ganz langsam im Zehenbereich bemerkbar. Zum Schluss waren die Zehen leicht kalt, aber weit von einem Zustand entfernt, den ich als unangenehm bezeichnen würde. Ich hatte nicht das Gefühl, dass die Kälte über die Schuhplatten in den Schuh kommt (physikalisch korrekt: die Wärme aufgrund des positiven Temperaturgradienten über die Schuhplatten nach außen abtransportiert wird), sondern der Fahrtwind die Wärme aus der Schuhspitze zieht. 

Fazit: Die Investition von 158 Euro hat sich gelohnt. Endlich kann ich auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen Biken.


----------



## bikalex (4. Februar 2018)

So, endlich ist es soweit, heute habe ich meine NW getestet.
Ich bin knappe zwei Stunden bei ca +3 Grad gefahren und muss sagen dass ich begeistert bin.
Kein Vergleich zu meinen normalen Mavic Schuhen. Ich muss dazu sagen dass ich meine Merinosocken an hatte.
Nach den knapp zwei Stunden merkte man aber dass er nicht mehr ganz so warm ist wie am Anfang und bei einer Abfahrt ( knappe 68km/h ) merkte ich dass es im Zehenbereich leicht kälter wurde, was aber an den Luftzug von dieser Abfahrt lag da es sich danach wieder normal warm anfühlte 
Mein Fazit: Ich würde den Schuh auf alle Fälle wieder kaufen.
Danke nochmal für die zahlreichen Antworten und eure Hilfe!!!!!


----------



## fwgdocs (13. Februar 2018)

Kurze Frage zu den NORTHWAVE - Raptor Arctic GTX - Winter MTB Schuhen

Ist der Einstieg und der Verschluss praktisch oder nach mehreren Matsch MTB Touren eher problematisch ?


----------



## bikalex (13. Februar 2018)

Also bisher bin ich noch nicht so oft im Matsch gewesen deshalb kann ich dazu leider nix sagen, was ich allerdings sagen kann, dass ICH sehr begeistert von den Schuh bin.
An den Einstieg muss man sich gewöhnen, wobei mich das nicht so stört ( bei meinen Motorradstiefeln ist es ähnlich ). Den Verschluss finde ich sehr gelungen und denke auch dass er lange funktioniert solange man den Schuh regelmäßig putzt.
Und da finde ich den nächsten Vorteil im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Schuhen, sie lassen sich dank der relativ einfachen Oberfläche ( und Verschluss ) sehr schnell und einfach reinigen nach einer Schlechtwetterausfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (13. Februar 2018)

ist auf dem verschluss nicht auch lebenslange garantie?


----------



## bikalex (14. Februar 2018)

Gute Frage......


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (14. Februar 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ist auf dem verschluss nicht auch lebenslange garantie?



Eher unwahrscheinlich, schließlich gibt es die Ersatzteile zu kaufen.

https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/northwave-slw2-knobs-kit/aid:848627


----------



## bikalex (14. Februar 2018)

Danke für den Hinweis! Finde ich gar nicht so schlecht dass es Ersatzteile gibt.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (14. Februar 2018)

Ich stelle mir auch die Frage, wie lange das Verschlusssystem hält. An meinen Salomon Universal-Schuhen reißen immer früher oder später die Laschen aus. Die Shimano MW7 hätten sicher länger gehalten, dafür sehen meine Northwave-Schuhe um Welten besser aus ...






und ich kann tolle Touren unternehmen ...


----------



## platt_ziege (14. Februar 2018)

hab auf die schnelle jetzt nix gefunden bzgl nw.
die haben ja nicht das boa system, auf dieses gibt es lebenslange garantie.


----------



## fwde (15. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte mir die Northwave Raptor GTX (empfohlener Temperaturbereich: -3°C bis +15°C)
und gleich dazu die GORE Bike Wear UNIVERSAL Socken auch bestellt. Das Anziehen ist etwas
gewöhnungsbedürftig. Der Tragekomfort ist wirklich gut. Mal schauen was ich am Ende des
Winters- und Frühjahrs an Erfahrungen nach richtigen Schlamm- und Wasser Fützen beisteuern kann
PS: Auf der Webseite wurde empfohlen die gleiche Größe wie bei den Straßenschuhen zu bestellen
Glücklicherweise hatte ich eine Nr. grösser bestellt - sonst wäre es eine Retoure geworden


----------



## Deleted 329784 (17. Februar 2018)

Habe die "Raptor Arctic GTX" auch neu und kann sie schwer empfehlen. Sie sitzen perfekt und die erste Fahrt heute (2,5 Std. bei durchgehendem Regen und Schnee, ca. 2 °C) haben sie definitiv bestanden. Alles andere war so langsam durchgeweicht, aber die Füße waren immer noch warm und trocken.


----------



## Batman (19. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe aktuell diese Winterschuhe https://www.testberichte.de/p/vaude-tests/termatic-rc-testbericht.html
Trotzdem hab ich kalte Füße (auch mit dicken Merino Socken) Platz ist IM Schuh ausreichend.
Hat jemand den Vergleich zu den Raptor Arctic GTX und kann sagen ob sich die Neuanschaffung lohnt?

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockwell2018 (26. Februar 2018)

Hmm scheint mir ne richtige Physik zu sein.
Ich habe ganz normale Turnschuhe und dünne Socken an drüber ziehe ich Zwölfender Überschuhe und ich habe überhaupt keine Probleme


----------



## platt_ziege (26. Februar 2018)

also ich hatte mir zuerst die nw celsius artic 2 gtx gekauft aber noch nicht benutzt.
dann über ein schnäppchen der extreme gtx gestolpert, die ja noch ne kategorie kälteresistenter als die raptor sein sollen, laut nw homepage.
auf der hp schwafeln die ja wie blöde rum welche nasa technologie dort drin steckt, allerdings ist der extreme im gegensatz zu dem celsius null isoliert.
der celsius hat dieses teddyfutter oder wie sich das nennt, nicht extrem viel und dick, aber immerhin.
mein verstand sagt mir aber, dass die nasa technologie die physik nicht ausgetrickst bekommt und ein schuh mit isolierung besser die kälte abhält als einer ohne.
deshalb werde ich den extreme wohl wieder zurück schicken und lieber den celsius behalten, oder kann mich jemand aus erfahrung vom gegenteil überzeugen?


----------



## T.R. (14. März 2018)

Nein, das ist richtig. Ich fahre den Extreme GTX. Passform, Sohlensteifigkeit und Nässeschutz sind sehr gut. Die Isolierung ist nur mittelmäßig. Ab -3 Grad gibt es auf Touren von mehr als 2 Stunden kalte Füsse. Ich hatte mehr erwartet.....


----------



## platt_ziege (17. März 2018)

T.R. schrieb:


> Nein, das ist richtig. Ich fahre den Extreme GTX. Passform, Sohlensteifigkeit und Nässeschutz sind sehr gut. Die Isolierung ist nur mittelmäßig. Ab -3 Grad gibt es auf Touren von mehr als 2 Stunden kalte Füsse. Ich hatte mehr erwartet.....


danke nochmals für die bestätigung.
hab sie wieder zurcük geschickt, u.a. auch weil rose der gestörten ansicht ist, dass aussteller auch defekte beinhalten und bei dem einen schuh war das kabel defekt.
mal gucken wie sich die celsius arctic 2 gtx so schlagen...


----------



## T.R. (17. März 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> danke nochmals für die bestätigung.
> hab sie wieder zurcük geschickt, u.a. auch weil rose der gestörten ansicht ist, dass aussteller auch defekte beinhalten und bei dem einen schuh war das kabel defekt.
> mal gucken wie sich die celsius arctic 2 gtx so schlagen...


Berichte mal, der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt, bzw.wenn ich so rausgucke ist schon da....


----------



## platt_ziege (17. März 2018)

T.R. schrieb:


> Berichte mal, der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt, bzw.wenn ich so rausgucke ist schon da....


mach ich gerne, allerdings wird es wenn nur ein "kurztest" auf basis einer kurzfahrt ohne klicks wg neueinstieg, unfittness und blessuren ;-)
aber wärmer als die extreme und raptor werden sie wie gesagt wg der isolierung/fütterung  schon sein. wind und wasserdicht wg goretex ja auch.
die extreme&raptor sehen natürlich deutlich schnittiger und moderner aus und der neoprenabschluss ist hinsichtlich wind/wasserdichtigkeit natürlich schon vorteilhafter, allerdings fand ich den einstieg doch auch viel zu eng mit meien 30cm latschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

